
Sneak-Peek of a WordPress AI #ArtificialIntelligence Project - mrahmadawais
https://twitter.com/MrAhmadAwais/status/984223532631711744
======
mrahmadawais
Hey, folks!

I'm Ahmad Awais — A regular WordPress Core Dev Contributor. I build lots and
lots of Free and Open Source Software projects and share at
[https://github.com/ahmadawais](https://github.com/ahmadawais). This is one of
my latest projects, currently a work in progress.

I've been working on this cool little project for WordPress, a sort of an
Artificial Intelligence based on Microsoft Azure, ️ MongoDB Atlas, and a bunch
of other services that helps me automate lots of silly things for my WordPress
website.

YouTube Link: [https://youtu.be/Dv_qJhn8KM4](https://youtu.be/Dv_qJhn8KM4)

Sneak-peek of a @WordPress AI #ArtificialIntelligence project I've been
working on.

Cognitive Services APIs

Microsoft @Azure

️ @MongoDB Atlas

Automation FTW

→ Ask Me Anything!

Peace! ️

